# Faulty Sopcast not overcome?



## seadragon1855 (Apr 8, 2014)

Recently I could not watch anymore football with SopCast (see my earlier still)

The time now opened up, it says "can not access service", I have to try some place like Sopcast internet shops still same error, over his house you still see an error like that!

Do not know what Sopcast faulty? Help me??


----------

